# ifconfig funktioniert nicht



## vaporizer (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo
wenn ich in der konsole ifconfig oder ipconfig eingebe
dann kommt ungültiger blabla
kann mir jemand sagen warum?


----------



## JohannesR (17. Juni 2004)

Nein, weil wir keine Ahnung haben, was der Fehler ist. "ungültiger blabla" ist wenig aussagekräftig. Ausserdem hältst du dich bitte in Zukunft an unsere Netiquette!


----------



## mathiu (18. Juni 2004)

was ist die Ausgabe, wenn du

echo $PATH

eingibst


----------



## vaporizer (18. Juni 2004)

echo $PATH
/home/markus/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/bin:/usr/games:/opt/gnome/bin:/opt/kde3/bin:/usr/lib/java/jre/bin

Meldung bei ifconfig ist übrigens:
bash: ifconfig: command not found


----------



## Tim C. (18. Juni 2004)

```
su - //Um sich als root anzumelden und in das root Homedir zu wechseln
ifconfig
```
So und NUR so, gehts bei mir einwandfrei. Ein normales su ohne angehängtes - bringt bei mir auch nix.


----------



## vaporizer (18. Juni 2004)

ich war weder als su und auch nicht als su - angemeldet
hätt ich eigentlich selber drauf kommen können hm
Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. Juni 2004)

ifconfig sollte in /sbin liegen - wenn $PATH nun nicht /sbin enthält, wird der Befehl logischerweise auch nicht  gefunden.


----------



## mathiu (18. Juni 2004)

das wollte ich eigentlich damit sagen..


su ohne "-" lädt nicht alle login-scripts, die spezifisch für den benutzer sind, dadurch ändern sich auch die Umgebungsvariablen nicht richtig..jedenfalls soweit mir bekannt ist.


----------

